

Twitter Redesign w/o Bootstrap - pow-tac

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com new design does no longer use the CSS Framework Bootstrap, what do you think?
======
sangupta
Looks like they moved to using the SUIT CSS framework -
[https://github.com/suitcss](https://github.com/suitcss). Again the framework
is being developed by 3 guys working at Twitter.

It may be an extension to the concepts of Bootstrap - but as @mdo has already
moved out of Twitter - expecting BS to always be aligned to Twitter would have
been more to ask for.

Thus, the concept fork and a new framework.

------
meerita
I think they're in their right to evolve and explore. But I think Bootstrap is
not an style, it is just a foundation, so, it doesn't matter what foundation
they use, what it matters it is the result of the design, wich, imho, lacks in
design taste.

------
nechamp
Why did they ditch bootstrap?

~~~
inglor
For starters - it's _huge_

